# Looking for a sign vendor



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a decent company who makes yard signs? A Google search is not helping much. I am looking for 50 to 100 full color yard signs at the best price.


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

Call this company. Out of colorado. Best deal you can get. Excellent quality, top notch customer service.

Ask for scott. Tell him dnchevyman from pirate4x4 sent you. You dont need to look anywhere else. Ive done the homework for you.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

GSS LLC;1488411 said:


> Call this company. Out of colorado. Best deal you can get. Excellent quality, top notch customer service.
> 
> Ask for scott. Tell him dnchevyman from pirate4x4 sent you. You dont need to look anywhere else. Ive done the homework for you.


Great! Thanks a lot. But, what's the name and number of the company?


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

ah jeez... lol..

big horn graphics...
http://bighorn-graphics.com/index.htm


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks. Just sent them an email.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I just ordered 100 aeration signs cost me 330 bucks for them. 2 sided one color. But you can have them any way you want.

http://www.signoutfitters.com/corrugatedplasticyardsigns-24inchesx18inches.aspx


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks GV, I will check them out. I'll let these companies bid for my business for a change. Thumbs Up


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok, heres another question. This is an exact copy of the billboard thats going up on 9/24. Should I get the yard signs just like this, full color, or just do a simpler one, just one color with name and phone number for 1/3 of the cost?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Question...........................I know it's your area so locals know the area code, but why do you not put your area code on your phone #'s? Maybe it's b/c I'm from around Chicagoland, but it's not out of line to say I see probably 10+ different area codes a day on trucks, billboards, etc. If I didn't use an area code I probably wouldn't get a single call, even though my own surrounding area is limited to one.

Off the top of my head.........219, 708, 847, 630, 312 are close by ones that I know and see almost daily. Glancing through my recent calls on just my cell phone I found 3 more that I didn't recognize in the last 3 days. And I'm super slow. Again, maybe it's just here, but I think you're losing potential clients.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

That's a good question. I believe it's just because it's different areas. Our 814 area code stretches from Maryland border to the New York border. So I'm in no danger of anyone not knowing the area code. And I just believe less is more. You only see a billboard for a few seconds as you drive by so I don't want to put too much info on it.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't think the colors will translate to a smaller sign.


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Yard signs get beat up and stolen. You only have a few seconds to grab their attention. Keep it simple. Can you drop the by Johnstown pet services? And I would even drop the commercial / residential. And with everybody's cell phone plans, I would include the (area code) But if you want the best tip ever? Use the reflective vinyl on your signs. It's like they light up at night when headlights hit them. I've been told by more people they see my signs at night. Now all vehicles are done with reflective also.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Like Wilnip,we don't use area codes around here either. If I get a phone call with a different area code its to far anyway.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Update on what I ordered. It may help someone else.

I bought 100 12x18 inch single sided yard signs with stakes for $165 delivered from www.yardsignwholesale.com

I bought 12x24 full color truck magnets for $27.17 each with free delivery from www.signazon.com 
Very happy with both companies.

GSS LLC, I contacted Big Horn Graphics like you recommended, and heres a copy of his email. You will see why I didnt go with that company.

Bill,

I have attached a concept for what I would do for the yard signs at 
18"x24". The price per sign will be the same regardless if we make 50 or 
100. In our production process, full-color versus 1 color is going to be 
the same price.

18"x24" full color yard signs with step stakes quantity 50 or more:

* $14.60ea for single-sided signs
* $19.60ea for double-sided signs

We could make the magnetic vehicle signs with the layout you sent me 
unmodified at 12"x24". That size works well because our magnetic 
sheeting comes on a 24" wide roll. Price for (2) would be $38ea ($76 
total). Or if you feel that may be a little small, we can bump up to 
18"x36" for $67.50ea ($135 total).

Shipping for all of that is going to be $25.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

He was going to order the signs from the other place and mark them up.


----------



## lbkwholesaleco (Feb 26, 2014)

bill,

go to absolute signs. local. 288 6677. the guy your using is to much.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

A little late to the party


----------

